# mysterious big old saw



## s7nf (Jun 24, 2013)

I went to acquire and old rip cut (or so I thought at first) saw. But the saw was undoubtedly used for crosscutting.

The handles look like it was used for felling and not bucking.

But the teeth are just weird. They are filed for crosscutting, but only on one side (stroke). The only two man saw that has that that I know of is two man japanese whaleback saw (where the other guy was just pushing the saw back to the sawyer and the saw cut on pull stroke only).

The shape of the teeth speaks of rip cut saw - the saw teeth have zero degree rake. And then there is the fleam angle, which is done only on the longer side of the tooth.

The saw comes from Slovenia. I guess it could be from the era before the classical american two-man saw came to Slovenia. And maybe back then, people filed saws only for pull stroke. But that is just a guess, never heard of that.

I have one other guess, which i will be keeping for later, after I hear yours.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks like a rip saw to me with such a very little rake. It looks like a Pit saw that someone put other handles on.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Tom King said:


> Looks like a rip saw to me with such a very little rake. It looks like a Pit saw that someone put other handles on.


Possible and plausible:

----

My best guess -

Someone took a piece of old band saw mill from the early 20th century and put handles on it... Then used and sharpened it a whole bunch of times.


----------



## s7nf (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, yes. I'm thinking the same. Although not from a band saw, the material is too thick. But it could be from a so called venetian sawmill which were popular back in the day. 




here is a nice picture of it http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26895731


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Almost looks like an ice saw.


----------



## Crown plane (Mar 9, 2014)

Another one for ice saw


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

Ice saw, was my first thought


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

s7nf said:


> Yes, yes. I'm thinking the same. Although not from a band saw, the material is too thick. But it could be from a so called venetian sawmill which were popular back in the day. Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPqB6p0jY7c here is a nice picture of it http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26895731


Good call, it could very well be from a sash saw - or a venetian saw.


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

Ice or hay saw.


----------

